# lysis of penile adhesions



## dsmith06351 (Mar 9, 2009)

If the doctor performs a lysis of penile adhesions post circumcision in the office, can this be billed using code 54162? Our doctors do this quite often however they have never billed for it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Denise CPC-A


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 9, 2009)

*General anesthesia required*

Per the lay description of 54162:  The physician retracts the foreskin, releases the preputial post-circumcision adhesions, and cleanses the glans in a patient who is *under general anesthesia*. If retraction of the foreskin reveals a fibrous ring, the physician places two vertical incisions directly over the fibrous ring and the transversely running fibrous bands are divided to expose the underlying Bucks' fascia. With the foreskin retracted, the defect is closed horizontally with interrupted sutures.
(emphasis added by FTB)

I asked our Pedatric Urology Clinic NP and she said they would not charge this in clinic.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dsmith06351 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank You. Where can I find that kind of information on the cpt codes for future references?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 10, 2009)

*Coding Companion*

The Coding Companion for each specialty typically has this info in it.  (don't know if there is one for Urology).

We use Encoder Pro in our office, and it has the lay description for all procedures. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## amp0910 (Mar 26, 2009)

*look at CPT code 54450*

We use 54450 in the office.  The description in CPT Coders Desk reference states:

The physician treats adhesions between the uncircumcised foreskin and the head of the penis that prevent the retraction of the foreskin.  Adhesions are broken by stretching the foreskin back over the head of the penis onto the shaft or by inserting a clamp between the foreskin and the head of the penis and spreading the jaws of the clamp.  

I hope this helps


----------



## dsmith06351 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have another question that has just come up with code. Can this code be used on a child who has had a circumcision? 

Thanks for any help

Denise Smith CPC-A, CEMC


----------



## KJ4AAPC (Nov 15, 2019)

Circumsized, no anesthesia, 54162


----------



## afolse3 (May 11, 2021)

54162 requires general anesthesia


----------

